# New garage you say?



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

here my new one being taken down for me and the lads to put back up again (that will be fun)


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Are we talking 'garage' or 'hangar' here! :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Garage!? You got a stealth bomber to put in it? :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

holy moses!


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

good job andy, i like it


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't do things by half do you Andy! lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Are you swaping the Audi for a Blimp or something!!!

I'll take the Audi though.

Nice one mate should make it easier to get around the car


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

thats one of those bomb shelters lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks cool :thumb:

You will be able to get a nice 4 post lift in there so that you can detail the underside of your car too


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Your sure thats a garage? Or your new gay bar?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

All you need now is a runway and an air traffic control tower.

That is going to be one mother of a garage - not jealous, honest.


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats one helluva sized freezer / cooker..... but tons of space all the same....good on yer Andy...:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Are you swaping the Audi for a Blimp or something!!!
> 
> I'll take the Audi though.
> 
> Nice one mate should make it easier to get around the car


One in the same isnt it


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

You detailing UFO's now  thats a monster of a garage


----------



## davekt (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice Garage


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

you lucky bugger wish i had a hanger/garage that size im in the sun after midday so mainly do my detailing in the mornings and hoover inside in the afternoon


----------



## Cayman S (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool buddy !


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

WTF!!..lol.

Garage for wat though!!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Garage or nuclear fallout shelter??


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

could park a bus in there lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

rst1990 said:


> could park a bus in there lol


Or a truck full of magners...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

lol,i'm not surprised to see this actually.....Some boy Andy


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

andy i have some 747's to detail would you be so kind ?


----------

